# Easily integratable blog system



## 365Networks (May 27, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am looking for a simple, relatively easy to use (this won't used by me) blog system that can be easily integrated into a existing website's template. It does not need to have all the extra features and garbage that WordPress has, like I said, looking to keep it simple and easy for these people.

Looking forward to seeing anything that will assist me.


----------



## walesmd (May 27, 2013)

Does the client know HTML reasonably well and not afraid of the command line? I'm a *huge* fan of the static site generators that have become increasingly popular the last few years (Jekyll, Kirby, Phrozn - there are a lot).

If you'd rather keep it all web-based, with an easy to use backend, very easy to develop themes for; my vote goes to Anchor.


----------



## NodeBytes (May 27, 2013)

If you want simple, go for Anchor. It is super clean and easy to work with.


----------



## 365Networks (May 27, 2013)

Exactly what I wanted! Thanks


----------



## mikho (May 27, 2013)

One of my customers use modx, It looks interesting. Never really used it myself.


http://modx.com/


----------



## nunim (May 27, 2013)

mikho said:


> One of my customers use modx, It looks interesting. Never really used it myself.
> 
> http://modx.com/


I used modx back in the day to build a guild page, seems to have improved a bit but it was pretty easy to use and had some decent features, but today I would probably choose WP over modx.


----------



## jhadley (May 28, 2013)

Another vote for Anchor.


----------

